# General > Biodiversity >  Cuckoo

## groater

just heard a cuckoo somewhere up behind Canisbay village not heard one for a good while.

----------


## veekay

Hear them or is that it every year.  Now I know they are a bit of a naughty bird but it is so lovely to hear them isn't it - sort of makes you think we might get a summer.

----------


## davem

One up on Moss of Greenland

----------


## Tugmistress

Heard one off towards scrabster loch this afternoon

----------


## Leanne

There's one Watten way too

----------


## Jovi

have heard one in Bower the last few days. :Grin:

----------


## Kenn

Reay tonight,Forsinard and Syre a week ago.

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Two in Armadale, one in the valley of the Armadale Burn, one on the hill in the village.  They can just about hear each other, so I'm expecting the arguments to start up soon!

----------


## Skifter

I have heard them at various sites throughout the county. The other night i actually saw one but didn't have my camera to hand.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

We have one here on the Hill of Forss; we've heard him every day for more than a week now.  My husband saw him last night flying by cuckoo'ing as he went.

It's lovely lying in bed hearing the cuckoo early in the morning - bliss.

----------


## Anfield

Initially hear one in Torrisdale at about 17:30, several minutes later heard another one returning call.
Went on for about 10 minutes with both birds trying to outdo one another

----------

